

In 1897, Indiana tried to regulate Pi. - moses1400
http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=2889002ad89d45ca21f50ba46&id=173e5321fe

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Actually his "discoveries" didn't just claim that pi was 3.2, it claimed
(sometimes implicitly) several values. The wikipedia article is more
informative:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiana_Pi_Bill>

Google finds many more references of varying detail.

Most people know the approximation 22/7, and many people actually think this
is the exact value. A much better approximation is 355/113, unreasonably good,
as evidenced by the unusually large integer in the continued fraction
expansion of pi.

